

At $100 for Tank of Gas, Some Choke on ‘Fill It’  - ideas101
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/06/business/06tank.html?em&ex=1215489600&en=0538dca216b9eb01&ei=5087%0A

======
pmorici
Reading this, if I were a executive at a car company, the solution to keeping
people in big SUV's is simple. Just put a smaller gas tank in em' to keep the
perceived cost of gas bellow that $100 emotional threshold.

~~~
Hexstream
Riches to anyone who invents a gas tank that adjusts its capacity according to
gas prices in real-time so that you always pay exactly 99.99$ (taxes included)
to fill it up!

------
s3graham
I have to say I'm grinning whenever I read one of these articles. I'm not sure
why... I think it's a religious-like inducing the Apocalypse sort of glee. But
seriously, you park your Yukon to drive a Land Crusier? wtf.

I recently hit a $70 debit card prepay limit here in Canada (Google says the
price is equivalent to US$ 5.75/gal). Here's to $200 tanks! $300! $500! When
does it end?

I guess there's probably no Yukon XL's in Holland:
[http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2008/04/european-gas-prices-
and...](http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2008/04/european-gas-prices-and-you-
thought-350.html)

~~~
notauser
It makes me laugh too. Here in the UK has cost more than $100 to fill up a
Ford Focus for at least a year. God known how much a full fill up of a Hummer
would cost.

------
lyime
It makes me really happy to see this happen. I would be even happier if gas
hits $8/gallon heck even 10 or more. Innovation in gas consumption efficiency
in the automobile industry has been close to null since its inception.

I believe this will really make people change, and most likely people will
stop buying gas powered cars if they were given the option. Automobile makers
should be forced to think of alternatives to oil.

~~~
bprater
Although I resonate with your sentiment, I don't like to see families hurting
by paying higher gas prices.

Say what you will about the state of the American mind, the bottom line is
this: we drive big vehicles, gas prices aren't going down, we live month-to-
month, eventually something has to give.

------
noonespecial
I always thought there was something just a little bit Dr. Seuss about the
giant Danali with built in tvs and cup warmers and seat-heaters....

Like those giant contraptions the Whos are pictured riding around on.

I'd never drive one, and they do scare me when right next to me in my Corolla
but I'm gonna miss that 5'2" woman climbing down outta that thing in the
parking lot of the Wal-Mart lookin' like Cindy-Lou-Who.

------
Tichy
I think it is pathetic if driving big cars is someone's only pleasure in life.

My advice is to look for a cheaper hobby, for example watching TV.

~~~
jpcx01
It would be pathetic if _any_ one thing was someone's only pleasure in life.

Life has lots of pleasures. Driving a big car is one of them.

~~~
dangoldin
And watching TV should not be anyone's pleasure or hobby..

------
vaksel
its simple don't buy a big ass SUV if you don't need it. Too many people buy
them because they give them a higher view of the road, not because they need
to haul a boat/lots of stuff in the back

~~~
tlrobinson
I thought at first perhaps he did need it:

 _Bryan Carisone, a heating and air-conditioning contractor in Raritan, N.J.,
“absolutely loves” his new GMC Denali XL, an extra-large sport utility
vehicle..._

Until I read the rest:

 _...with televisions built into the leather seats._

